# Beratung/Empfehlung Hausautomation



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

Hi all,
meine Situation:
Haus steht im Rohbau, Sternverkabelung zum zentralen Technikraum in Arbeit.
Grundsätzlich soll eine sternverkabelte Installation mit konventionellen  Instageräten auch funktionieren, wenn die Automatik nicht an ist/ich  tot bin o.ä.
Cat5+ + Koax kommen eh ins Haus, also keine weiteres Netz (Bus o.ä), kein Funk.
Also: 
1. Schritt: Taster auf zentrale Stromstoßschalter, Dimmer usw. - fertig
2. Schritt dann ggf. später: Automatisierung steuert die  Stromstoßschalter, Dimmer usw. parallel zu den Tastern an - aber welche?
In der engern Wahl waren/sind Siemens Logo (neu), Beckhoff und Wago.
Visu kommt nur mit Webserver zur Darstellung auf handelsüblichem browser d.h. geräteunabhängig in Frage.
Mein Problem:
Ich trau mir die Programmierung (codesys usw.) nicht zu wobei die  Logo-SW mir in der Demoversion am intuitivsten erschien. Ich WILL nicht  Programmieren lernen, sondern Konfigurieren, d.h. fertige Bausteine  zusammenfügen (auch für die Visualisierung).
An PC-basierte Lösungen (Profilab) hab ich auch schon gedacht aber das   sind alles Bastellösungen, bei denen ich mit meinem Latein schnell am   Ende bin und von Fachleuten kann/wil ich auf keinen Fall abhängen.
Ich komme immer mehr zu dem Ergebnis, einzelne fertige Steuerungen für  Teilaufgaben (Heizung, Rolladen usw.) einzusetzen und neben der  klassischen Instagerätebedienung per lappi o.ä. die webserver der  Einzelsteuerungen per IP aufzurufen.

Wer denkt ähnlich oder ist bereits weiter?

Als Alternative könnte ich mir vorstellen, ein fertiges  Hausteuerungsprogramm für z.B. Wago von einem  SPS-Programmierer+Häuslebauer zu kaufen und nach Einweisung an meine  Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
Dabei muss nicht der ph-Wert des Katzenklos gemessen werden, meine  Anforderungen beschränken sich auf die üblichen Verdächtigen und  Multimedia (z.B.: Wecken: Netzfreischaltung aufheben, Rollo hoch,  zentrales Radio an, Heizkreis im Bad vorher hoch, Zirkulationspumpe und  Kaffeemaschine an).

Das alles MUSS in den o.g. 2. Schritten realisierbar sein, da ich in den  nächsten ? Jahren vorwiegend mit dem Ausbau beschäftigt sein werde.

Jetzt Ihr: Bin an Erfahrungen und Tips, nicht theoretischen Überlegungen interessiert, hab bereits mehrere google- und Forumssuchwochen hinter mir.
Gruß
tomrey​


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2012)

Hart gesagt:
Du hast a) keine ahnung und b) weisst du noch nicht konkret was du willst.
Am ehesten lassen sich vielleicht noch deine Anforderungen mit KNX und Gira-Homeserver lösen.
Nur wirst da wohl über den Preis jammern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

@ Dieter:
bezieht sich deine Antwort auf meinen thread? wenn ja, bitte nicht weiter antworten.
Gruß
tomrey


----------



## Lupo (3 Januar 2012)

Zu dem Thema gibt es mit Sicherheit so Einige Beiträge hier im Forum mit den unterschiedlichsten Lösungsansätzen. Eines haben alle gemeinsam : nur mit etwas zusammenkonfigurieren geht es nicht. Außerdem bin ich der meinung, dass du dich mit Standard-Installationsgeräten in den Möglichkeiten des Machbaren zu stark einschränkst. Vielleicht liesst du erstmal ein paar Threads zu dem Thema (Stichwort "Hausautomation") und legst dann noch mal los.

Eine Logo ist nach meiner Meinung auch keine Lösung, da du da auch ganz schnell an der Grenze der Fähigkeiten des Systems ankommst.

Wegen dem Beitrag von Blockmove : Ob nun EIB oder LCN oder sonstwas - es kostet alles sein Geld, vor Allem dann, wenn man nichts selber davon versteht oder verstehen will. Das "was möchte ich haben" nimmt dir keiner ab und das "wie macht man es" legt gleichzeitig die Ausführung und die Möglichkeiten fest.


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

@Lupo:
Wenn das mit SPS nicht geht (ich das nicht kann) bleibt doch nur der Einsatz von "einzelnen fertigen Steuerungen für  Teilaufgaben" und dafür suche ich Erfahrungen von Leuten, die in ähnlicher Situation zu gleichen Überlegungen gekommen sind aber bereits realisiert haben.
Ich bin (hoffentlich) nicht der Erste, der einerseits genau weiss was er will und andererseits weiss was er (ggf. noch) nicht kann.
zu blockmoves Beitrag: Ich baue KEIN BUS-System ein, hat mit Geld nix zu tun, ich komm halt aus den IT-Netzwelt und übertrage meine Erfahrungen auf 240V ;-)


----------



## Kira2000 (3 Januar 2012)

@tomrey
Ohne einen gewissen Aufwand, zB. Studium der entsprechenden Beiträge hier im Forum, wird das mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts.
Natürlich geht das mit einer SPS. Aber die Möglichkeiten sind hier schon oft beschrieben worden, incl. der gewählten Lösungen. Das mit dem
wissen was man (nicht)will ist so eine Sache. Ebenso das übertragen auf 220V. Mein Rat: Erst mal lesen und dann fragen!!


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

Hi Kira2000,
ich studiere seit Wochen hier und in anderen Foren, habe die Demosofts ausprobiert und bin zu den beschriebenen Ergebnissen gekommen. Natürlich geht das mit SPS und das wäre ja auch meine Wunschlösung aber ich traue mir nicht zu, etwas auf die Schnelle zu lernen, wozu andere eine Berufsausbildung machen.
FUP-Programmierung geht schon in die Richtung aber ich suche vergeblich nach einem Prog.-System, das einfach grafisch und interaktiv Funktionen kombiniert ich nenn das mal codesys für dummies.
Also bleibt mir nur, nach Alternativen zu suchen und da komme ich auf die Idee, fertige Lösungen für Teilbereiche (Heizung, Rolladen,..) einzusetzen, die ich dann per browser bedienen & beobachten kann.
Aber nochmal: Ich suche Leute, die sowas aus ähnlicher Situation so oder ähnlich gemacht haben und ihre Erfahrungen teilen wollen.


----------



## Lupo (3 Januar 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> ... ich komm halt aus den IT-Netzwelt und übertrage meine Erfahrungen auf 240V ;-)


Endschuldige bitte, das konte ich ja nicht wissen.
Ich hatte da jetzt einen bissigen Kommentar aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit IT-Leuten auf der Zunge, habe ihn mir aber gerade noch so verkniffen. Auf jeden Fall solltest du das nicht verallgemeinern - obwohl, deine Anfrage geht ja in genau die Richtung.

Wie auch immer.
Du kannst natürlich alles konventionell aufbauen. Dann wird es natürlich mir den Komfort-Funktionen schwierig. Das ist dann ja der Grund, warum man bei so etwas auf Bus-Systeme setzt oder ggf. SPS-Steuerungen.
In jedem Fall ist es so, das wenn du nicht weißt, wie es geht oder wie man es realisiert, dass du dir dann jemanden suchen solltest, der es kann und auf Basis dessen Fähigkeiten du das aufbauen mußt. Da wäre dann der Elektriker deines Vetrauens der erste Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Kira2000 (3 Januar 2012)

@tomray
ich setzte Codesys mit einer WAGO 750-842 ein. Ist aus meiner Sicht mit einem IT Hintergrund problemlos zu machen.
Zudem wird die Hardware recht preiswert bei zB. bei dem grossen Auktionshaus angeboten. Software ist bei 3S kostenfrei
zu bekommen. Bei WAGO-Building und OSCAT sind diverse Funktionen schon vorgegeben. Diese lassen sich recht einfach
einsetzen. Ein gewisses Maß an probieren ist sicher einzuplanen. Zur Rolladen- und Lichtsteuerung ist sicher keine SPS
Ausbildung nötig.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> Also bleibt mir nur, nach Alternativen zu suchen und da komme ich auf die Idee, fertige Lösungen für Teilbereiche (Heizung, Rolladen,..) einzusetzen, die ich dann per browser bedienen & beobachten kann.



Schau dir mal Loxone an. Das kommt konfiguieren noch am nächsten.


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

@kira2000:
Wie lernen Leute wie ich Codesys am Besten?
Rumspielen hab ich hinter mir, bringt gar nix!
Gibt es FUP-Lehrbücher/CBT mit Haussteuerungs-Beispielen?
Gruß


----------



## Kira2000 (3 Januar 2012)

@tomrey
Ich kann gerne das eine oder andere als PDF Beispiel zur Verfügung stellen. 
Das "rumspielen" zur Anpassung wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen .


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

@blockmove:
ok, sehr schön, das wär's wohl als sw auf ner wago o.ä.
loxone ist aber bei den anschlüssen unflexibel und da müsste ich viele erweiterungen mit analogen mitkaufen, die ich nicht brauche.
trotzdem danke!


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

@kira2000:
mit "rumspielen" meine ich ausprobieren der demo-sw.
ich würd gerne ein handbuch/seminarunterlage für einsteiger durcharbeiten, hab aber entweder nur allg. programmierthemen von siemens o.ä. gefunden oder unterlagen für profis.
ideal wäre ein handbuch: codesys für häuslebauer mit cd ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> @blockmove:
> ok, sehr schön, das wär's wohl als sw auf ner wago o.ä.
> loxone ist aber bei den anschlüssen unflexibel und da müsste ich viele erweiterungen mit analogen mitkaufen, die ich nicht brauche.
> trotzdem danke!



Wenn du Wago mit CFC (Sprache) programmierst, dann kommt das schon ziemlich nah an Loxone ran.
Wirf an Blick in die Oscat-Lib. Dort findest du viele Bausteine für Homeautomation.
Was Wago nicht erfüllen kann, ist Visualisierung auf IPhone. Die Webvisu läuft bislang nur auf PC (leider).
Hier musst du auf andere Visualisierungstools zurückgreifen. Und dann kannst du dich in Modbus-TCP oder OPC einarbeiten.
Deshalb der Tipp mit Loxone. Visualisierung und "Komfort"-Funktionen sind deren Stärke.
Wenn du deine Abneigung gegen KNX überwindest, dann hättest du mit der Kombination Loxone - KNX eigentlich alle deine Forderungen erfüllt.
KNX ist nicht vergleichbar mit irgendeinem PC-Bus / Netz.
Wirf mal einen Blick ins KNX-Forum. Dort findest du einige Beiträge zu dieser Kombination.

Ich persönlich verwende Wago mit Dali-Bus für Beleuchtung und IP-Symcon für Visualisierung und Multimedia-Steuerung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (3 Januar 2012)

ok, danke, mach ich.
iphone hab ich eh keins, tablet-pc/laptop reicht völlig.
knx-abneigung wird nicht überwunden, eher codesys gelernt...
gruß


----------



## SAGJA (7 Januar 2012)

Schon mal an eine Saja gedacht?
Da kannst die HW Erweiterungen einsetzen die DU benötigst und komfortabel über FUP programmieren.
Sind gerade für Rollosteurung feine vorgestrickte SW Module drin und die Heizugsanlage oder einfache (auch komplexe) Ansteuerungen für Licht und Steckdosen EIN/ AUS schaltungen sind sowieso möglich.


----------



## tomrey (8 Januar 2012)

nee, nie gehört, was ist das?


----------



## SAGJA (9 Januar 2012)

Das ist eine DDC (Direct Digital Control) für die Gebäudeautomation, von Saia Burgess.
Ich hab eine PCD 2 zur Steuerung Rollo, EMA und Heizungsregelung im Keller.
Ist aber nicht unbedingt die Kostengünstigste Variante zur Automation eines Einfamilienhauses.


----------



## tomrey (9 Januar 2012)

Danke, was ist der Vorteil dieses "Exoten" ggü. z.B. Wago IO 750 mit CoDeSys?
Gruß


----------



## SAGJA (9 Januar 2012)

Mein persönlicher Vorteil:
kostenlos, weil aus demontierten Anlagen und als favorisiertes Produkt neben WIASG AC 40 (ABB AC 40) und Honeywell in unserer Firma verwendet.
Den Umfang/ die Möglichkeiten einer Wago kann ich nicht beurteilen, da bisher nicht verwendet, nur mal die HW gesehen.

Und so exotisch ist die Saia in der Gebäudeautomation auch nicht.
Exot im Einfamilienhaus, ja, da stimm ich zu


----------



## MAGIC HOME (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete Gebäudeautomation an.

Als SPS kommt ein CX von Beckhoff zum Einsatz. Mit entsprechenden IO-Modulen sind fast alle Möglichkeiten gegeben.

Licht, Steckdosen, Rollläden, Dimmen, Zeitsteuerung, Kameraüberwachung, Anwesenheitssimulation etc. etc.

Die Visualisierung ist rein auf Webbasis und kann damit auf jedem Gerät mit Browser genutzt werden. Da aber z.B. das iPhone ein sehr kleines Display hat gibt es dafür eine eigene Mobile-Version der Webvisu.

Wir sind noch bis Morgen auf der INVENTA 2012 in Karlsruhe in der dm-Arena Aussteller.
Gerne könnt ihr euch an einem Testaufbau ein Bild davon machen.

Oder einen Blick auf www.margiotta-automation.de werfen.
Auf der Website werden die Tage noch nähere Details zur Technik genannt.

Gruß
R.Margiotta


----------



## eliaskrg (16 April 2012)

So eine Hausautomation würde ich auch gerne haben. Momentan plane ich mit meiner Frau ein Haus in Dresden zu kaufen und die Frage die ich mir jetzt stelle ist: Kann man sowas auch nachträglich einbauen oder steht der Aufwand nicht dafür? Vor allem würde ich mich da für eine Anwesenheitssimulation interessieren.


----------



## MAGIC HOME (16 April 2012)

Hallo,

nachträglich ist sowas nur im Rahmen einer Komplettsanierung möglich.
D.h. wenn es sich um eine "echte" Automationslösung handelt.
Denn dabei ist die Leitungsführung anders als bei der konventionellen E-Installation.
Das gilt sowohl für SPS als auch für Bus-Lösungen (KNX).

Nachträglich kann man mit alternativen Systemen arbeiten, die gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Leider muss man immer mit Kompromissen leben!

Empfehlungen spreche ich keine aus.

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2012)

eliaskrg schrieb:


> Momentan plane ich mit meiner Frau ein Haus in Dresden zu kaufen und die Frage die ich mir jetzt stelle ist:



Sehr gut - die schönste Stadt der Welt!




eliaskrg schrieb:


> Kann man sowas auch nachträglich einbauen oder steht der Aufwand nicht dafür?



Nachträglich sowas einzubauen geht nur mit UNI- oder BI-Direktionalem Funk.
Es gibt zwar auch Powerline - also EIB/KNX auf dem NYM-Kabel, aber da bist du an Bus Jäger gebunden - Die Schalter sehen ..... (Zensiert ;-) )  aus.  
Es gibt auch LCN, aber das ist ein Nischenprodukt

Daher vor dem Wände sanieren Kabel ziehen




eliaskrg schrieb:


> Vor allem würde ich mich da für eine Anwesenheitssimulation interessieren.



Eine Anwesenheitssimulation ist ein Abfallprodukt jeder vernünftigen intelligenten Elektroinstallation. Daher bitte zuerst die Kabel ziehen  

Frank


----------



## tomrey (1 Juli 2012)

So, da bin ich wieder...
Entscheidung ist gefallen: Wago 750-881 für zu automatisierende Funktionen/Kreise und Stromstoßrelais für "konventionelle" Kreise d.h. Schritte 1+2 werden zusammengefasst. Da alles als Sternverkabelung ausgelegt ist, sollte sichs bei Bedarf leicht anpassen lassen.
CoDeSys wird gelernt, ggf. IPSymcon später falls die WebVisu nicht ausreichen sollte.
Was ich jetzt brauchen könnte um schneller an konkreten Beispielen zu lernen, wären fertige Lösungen/Codebeispiele in FP für:
1. Licht an/aus
2. Licht dimmen (LED und 12V Halo)
3. Rollos rauf/runter (27x)
4. Raffstores rauf/runter, Lamellen verstellen (3.+4. tageszeit- und sonnenstandsabhängig)
5. WebVisu für das ganze
Mit fertige Lösungen meine ich:
Welche HW-Konfigurationen (finder, eltakos usw.) habt ihr für 1-4 realisiert?
Welche SW habt ihr auf welcher Basis (Oscad, *.libs) programmiert?
LG+Dank im Voraus


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juli 2012)

Ich verwende Finder-Relais für die Schaltfunktionen.
Und zwar die jeweilige  Ausführung mit der feststellbaren Prüftaste.
Damit ist bei SPS-Ausfall ein - zugegebener minimalistischer - Notbetrieb möglich.

Auf Stromstoßrelais hab ich verzichtet. Für die Mehrkosten der notwenigen Rückmeldekreise kann ich lange die Relaisspuel angezogen lassen 

Dimmen läuft über Dali. Die Bausteile aus der akt. Wago-Lib sind recht komfortabel.

Rollo läuft über Oscat. Ich glaub mehr kann man mit Rolllos und Jalousien nicht machen, als was in der Oscat bereitgestellt wird.

Gruß
Dieter
Beim Dimmen kommt es auf die Hardware an. Ich hab mich für DALI entschieden.

Also für Punkt 3 und 4 kann ich dir Jalousie-Funktionen aus der Oscat.lib empfehlen.


----------



## tomrey (1 Juli 2012)

Danke, nochmal nachgefragt:
DALI: welche Vorschaltgeräte benutzt du (LED/Halo?)
Rollo: auch per DO+Finder, Verriegelung per Oscat?
welche DI/DO sind empfehlenswert?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juli 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> Danke, nochmal nachgefragt:
> DALI: welche Vorschaltgeräte benutzt du (LED/Halo?)
> Rollo: auch per DO+Finder, Verriegelung per Oscat?
> welche DI/DO sind empfehlenswert?
> Dank+Gruß



Dali: Ich hab Halogen (Osram) und Leuchstofflampen. Suche aber noch nach einem passenden, bezahlbaren LED-RGB-Controller.

Rollo: Ja, ich nehm Finder und DO. Verriegelung erfolgt hardwaremäsig. Erste Relais Phase ein. Zeites Relais auf/ab.

Ich nehm 8fach DI/DO.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (2 Juli 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Verriegelung erfolgt hardwaremäsig. Erste Relais Phase ein. Zeites Relais auf/ab


Danke, hab ich evtl. nicht verstanden, dachte die Verriegelung soll verhindern, dass gleichzeitig auf und ab bestromt werden?
Wenn das 2. ein Wechsler-Relais wäre, wozu dann das erste?
Oder sind beide Relais irgendwie in Reihe geschaltet (ähnlich einer Hilfskontakt-Steuerung)?
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich evtl. nicht verstanden, dachte die Verriegelung soll verhindern, dass gleichzeitig auf und ab bestromt werden?
> Wenn das 2. ein Wechsler-Relais wäre, wozu dann das erste?
> Oder sind beide Relais irgendwie in Reihe geschaltet (ähnlich einer Hilfskontakt-Steuerung)?
> Gruß



Die Relais sind in Reihe geschalten.
Also Phase -> K1 Schliesser -> K2 Wechsler -> Antrieb Auf/Ab
Dadurch brauchst du keine Hilfskontakte zur Verriegelung.
Wichtig bei den meisten Rolladen ist, dass beim Richtungswechsel eine Umschaltzeit vorhanden sein muss!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## smartcontroller (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
habe den interessanten Beitrag gelesen und bin gespannt wie es dir mit der 750-881 Hausautomation ergeht,
bitte halte uns am Laufenden.

Ich würde in deinem Fall trotzdem eher eine Loxone nehmen. Wir haben jetzt schon mehrere Loxone Projekte umgesetzt und können dich dabei gerne unterstützen.
Wago ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu kompliziert und veraltet für einfache Hausautomation.
Ich kann mir das vorstellen bei großen Gebäuden oder Industrie - aber sicher nicht für mein Einfamilienhaus.
Außerdem ist die Loxone Visualisierung optisch sehr ansprechend und komplett simpel in der Konfiguration - auch bei nachträglichen Änderungen.

KNX Aktoren können einfach verwendet werden, somit sind die Möglichkeiten unbegrenzt.


www.smartcontrol.at


Beste Grüße!


----------



## tomrey (8 Februar 2013)

Hi, 
Danke der Nachfrage, ist mir bisher -auch Dank dieses Forums- bestens ergangen!
Habe CoDeSys CFC gelernt und bis heute alle Rollos/Raffstores, Lichter, einige Steckdosen, Zirkulations- und Zisternenpumpen mit
Nacht- und Abwesenheitsschaltung und Weckfunktion automatisiert.
Basis sind die Gebäudebilbliothek v. Wago sowie Oscat Building für Rollo/Raff.
Browserbasierter Zugriff vom Lan oder www vorhanden, Heizungssteuerung wegen eigener SPS (Siemens Albatros) mit eigenem webserver nicht nochmal integriert.
Bin super zufrieden und die SPS läuft "solid as a rock".
Hardwareseitig habe ich Finders als Koppelrelais und Eltako-Dimmer hinter den DOs aus der Bucht sowie Standard-Taster auf 24V DC.
Wirtschaftlich aus meiner Sicht die Ideallösung, das teuerste ist halt die Sternverkabelung im ganzen Haus.
Ich würde es immer wieder so machen!
Schönen Gruß


----------

